# How effective is snow foam?



## Boris the Blade (Dec 30, 2014)

I was thinking about purchasing a snow foam lance and some decent liquid to go with it, but im not sure how effective they are.

Would i be able to just snow foam a van every week or is it really on effective as a pre-wash?

Since its a tall van i would prefer if i could just spray on shampoo, let sit, and rinse and be done with it

Appreciate any help


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Depends what one you're using

There are some that look pretty but do next to nothing ie magifoam

There are some that don't look particularly pretty but work really well ie AF avalanche

There are some that look pretty and perform well ie car chem

My personal use atm is an unreleased one by imperial wax. It's about 1/10 of the dilution rate of others as you need 15ml to 1L of water, rather than 150ml - 200ml of others, it's thick and cleans really really well

When it's released it'll be the same dilution rate for 500ml as other brands are for 5L

Winner winner


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Depends what one you're using
> 
> There are some that look pretty but do next to nothing ie magifoam
> 
> ...


:doublesho 
15ml to 1 litre? How does this compare to car chem or Avalanche?


----------



## Yellow Dave (Apr 5, 2011)

There is no correct answer, depends on how well a car is protected, how dirty it is, and what you expect to achieve in a weekly rinse, as there is no product out there that will just be sprayed on, left to dwell and rinse off leaving it clean without physically having to touch it to wash it properly. Some can perform very well and remove a lot of grime, but it still won't be clean enough to dry

If you're not protecting the van, then maybe look at a traffic film remover or all purpose cleaner through a foam lance


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

WhiteRoc_170 said:


> :doublesho
> 15ml to 1 litre? How does this compare to car chem or Avalanche?


Very well indeed mate

Hopefully it'll be released soon as people really need to try it to believe it

Imo I prefer a cleaner to a good looker

It's just a bonus that this does both


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Yellow Dave said:


> There is no correct answer, depends on how well a car is protected, how dirty it is, and what you expect to achieve in a weekly rinse, as there is no product out there that will just be sprayed on, left to dwell and rinse off leaving it clean without physically having to touch it to wash it properly. Some can perform very well and remove a lot of grime, but it still won't be clean enough to dry
> 
> If you're not protecting the van, then maybe look at a traffic film remover or all purpose cleaner through a foam lance


That's true

I'd never dry a car after a SF, no matter how clean it looks


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Kimo73 said:


> Very well indeed mate
> 
> Hopefully it'll be released soon as people really need to try it to believe it
> 
> ...


Yeh I prefer a cleaner to looker aswell. Maybe I'll try some when it comes out I'll see.


----------



## Mr K (Jan 15, 2014)

I wouldnt waste your money, does little or nothing in my opinion.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Really depends on the pressure washer and the angle you are jetting, snow foam does work but I find it really needs a few hits and let it dwell and blast off.
In my opinion you cannot beat a warm citrus pre wash then just pressure wash off, I do this first then snow foam a few hits on extra strength snow foam mix and a tfr agent then and a milder one to get the most of dirt and mud off before I touch the paint.


----------



## Blackmondie (Mar 13, 2011)

You expect too much from a snow foam.
It's purpose is to safely loosen up and remove dirt like sand particles, etc. That are then rinsed down, so you can safely wash afterwards.
A lot of people are mistaking it for a TFR. 
SF won't remove road film. You'll have to touch the paint for this


----------



## shaunmods (Dec 2, 2010)

The best ones I've tried so far are Bilt Hamber Auto Foam and CarChem's snow foam.

A good trick is to mix a stronger solution of the snowfoam in a pump sprayer (I used both of the above at 1:12 for unprotected cars) and use this for the lower half of the car, then foam as normal over the top of it. This gives near TFR levels of cleaning power in my opinion. 

Also I've found that just quickly rinsing off the foam does nothing. You need to be very meticulous when taking the foam off. I work from the bottom up in overlapping with each pass of the jet wash :thumb:


----------



## Boris the Blade (Dec 30, 2014)

Yellow Dave said:


> There is no correct answer, as there is no product out there that will just be sprayed on, left to dwell and rinse off leaving it clean without physically having to touch it to wash it properly


Pretty much the answer im looking for thanks alot.



Blackmondie said:


> *You expect too much from a snow foam.*


lol, im not expecting anything, thats the reason behind this thread

Thanks for all other replys, not going to bother with one i dont think.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

I used powermaxed tfr at the weekend. It shifted much more road salt and grime as previously mentioned. I still snow foamed after though to get more dirt off, prior to foaming again and going over with 2 bucket method. Would have taken photos. But when it's 3degrees and starting to freeze that was not top priority.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Boris the Blade said:


> lol, im not expecting anything, thats the reason behind this thread


This may help, it's a post I did a few years back, but my results were that snow foam is an effective pre-wash. As mentioned, results will vary depending on your car and the snow foam, but I think this test speaks for itself. http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=241248


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

I used it for the first time last weekend, having cleaned my car with it I had about 10 mins to have a go at the missus'. I thought what the hell, snow foam ... pressured washed, job done. I'd say it got 80% of the muck off the white polo. 

(please be gentle on me I only had 10 mins and was enjoying using the foam, the missus' car will get a proper clean soon ... I promise).

It was Bilt Hamber Auto Foam.


----------



## halam (Apr 7, 2011)

Bilt hamber, carchem and valet pro asnf are all excellent snowfoams. Ive used asnf and bilthamber through a pump sprayer to good effect.


----------



## nappy (Oct 3, 2006)

Quick post regarding difference in lances and foam.










Hyper wash via PA lance










Hyper wash via karcher lance


----------



## adjones (Apr 24, 2013)

Snowfoam is great as a prewash, the problem is when people misunderstand and thing that it is a one step cleaner.

The other thing to remember is that, no matter what your smart ass brand tries to tell you, the more effective the product is at cleaning, the more it will degrade your LSP. If you are using a coating, then it wont matter. If you are using a synthetic sealant, it won't matter much. If you are using a wax, it will start to matter more. Don't get me wrong, none of the snowfoams will remove a wax in one go, but you could seriously shorten the life span with the stronger cleaning options. For this reason, I prefer the middle ground products. They are also less likely to stain my chrome trims, as I have seen with one stronger cleaning foam.


----------



## organisys (Jan 3, 2012)

As above, effectiveness depends on chemical make up, dilution, dwell time, type of contamination on the car and whether you give a **** about any LSP degredation.
Snow foam is OK, but I prefer a Pre-Wash in a pump spray, less faff.

I will only snow if the car is caked in dried on mud in winter.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Does it remove a lot of dirt? - Yes

Does it remove much more dirt than a PW alone? A fair bit depending on the SF.

It it essential? - Definitely not

Does it look cool? - Absolutely!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Found it ineffective to be honest.


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

I tried it for first time last week
1 word.....fantastic!!!
Check out my thread with pix.


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

I have snow foamed in the past but stopped for the following reasons:
1) Foam everywhere
2) it seems to slide off a well waxed car (might have been my mixture)
3) PITA to set up each time
4) Dropped and broke the lance
So now i use VP CPW through a pump sprayer and have never looked back, it cleaned just as well if not better, less fuss and mess, cheaper as the pump sprayer only cost a couple of squid and i dont look like a knob when doing it..... any more of a knob anyway


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Personally I'd say a pre wash is just as effective, cheaper and quicker. Used many snow foams and never really been won over by them. I tend to reach for a pre wash these days.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't get how setting up snow foam takes any longer than setting up a pre wash in a sprayer, oh wait, it's quicker cos you don't have to pump every 5 seconds -.-

If you have a good foam then itll perform just as well if not better than a pre wash

Problem is people just go for the ones which look pretty, smell nice or have a fancy name lol

It's also far cheaper for snow foam than pre wash too :lol:


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

Kimo73 said:


> Don't get how setting up snow foam takes any longer than setting up a pre wash in a sprayer, oh wait, it's quicker cos you don't have to pump every 5 seconds -.-
> 
> If you have a good foam then itll perform just as well if not better than a pre wash
> 
> ...


Ere ere Mr kimo

Expensive and smelly doesn't always equal good....unless she's blonde


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

I've had it with snow foam now. It works ok and looks pretty, but the mess it makes in the door shuts/engine bay/boot is beyond a pain in a$$ to remove when drying. 
I much prefer my valet pro pre wash in my osatu pump sprayer, much tidier and as effective if not better


----------

